# Ogre Kingdom Tactics



## Da Ogre (Jan 27, 2010)

This is just what I run currently it has been pretty succesful to date.

a Tyrant (General) 2 Butchers, a Bruiser with a Battle Standard, 2 units of 3 Ogre Bulls(both units have no upgrades), 2 Units of Leadbelchers, 2 Units of Maneaters (With Cathayan Longswords and Heavy Armor), and one unit of 7 Ironguts(with full command and War banner). 

The Tyrant will be outfitted with Heavy Armor, The Tenderizer, The Great Skull Armor, and the Big Name Wallcrusher

One of the Butchers will be outfitted with the Bangstick and 1 Dispel Scroll. The other will be outfitted with the Skullmantle and the Bloodcleaver.

The Bruiser w/ BSB will be outfitted with the Skullplucker and the big name Deathcheater.

During the deployment phase your basically going to surround the "Deathstar Unit" of Ironguts. This unit is your main hammer and is almost unbeatable on the charge. Place your Brick of Ironguts centered on an open area in the middle of the table. Try to pick out where you imagine the main of the fighting will be and line these bad boys up with that point. Typically try to put them as far forward as possible because getting across the table into the opponents forces is paramount!

Put a unit of Bulls on each flank of the Brick of Ironguts as far forward as allowed. (Usually 12") Leave about 4 inches between the Bulls and the Ironguts. 

Next put a unit of Maneaters behind each unit of the Bulls. Put the Leadbelchers where you want them. Use them to counter any Fast Cavalry or skirmishers, basically anything that might harass your flanks. Leadbelchers are wonderful at doing this and keeping your opponents harassment tactics nullified.

Put your Tyrant in with the Ironguts, the Butcher with the Skullmantle in a unit of Maneaters, the BSB in the other unit of Maneaters and the Final Butcher can join up to a unit of bulls to make them extra juicy bait.

Send the Bulls and Leadbelchers as far forward as they can run. Angle the units of bulls so that their rear is facing the outside table edge. You want your opponent to charge ythe bulls and Leadbelchers so that you can flee and give the big hitting units (Ironguts and Maneaters) the charge so they can do what they do best. Even if the bulls get run down due to a poor flee roll (It happens) so what? Their job is to bait the enemy and as long as there is a great counter charge lined up the fate of the bulls is moot. The Strength of this list is that once you get the charge momentum going its hard to stop the pursuing and overrunning.

Remember to use the tyrant to challenge in the battles he gets into especially if he can get a-hold of a character. This will net you easily 6+ Combat Resolution and with the tenderizer its basically over before it began. Leave the Irongut Unit Champion to take on challenges issued to you by opponents that you don't want t Tyrant in. Also, espically when fighting undead arhmies, always target your attacks against the characters. They're worth the most points and are usually armed to take on another human sized opponent. Not a Meat Grinding Ogre! Plus they're worth more VP and have a higher potential of harming the Ogres with their magic items.

Now to the Bruiser / BSB. This is your Ace in the Hole Character. No one is expecting the BSB to be a weak opponent. They also aren't expecting you to use a weapon that gives him the special rule "Killing Blow" Use this to your advantage and challenge often with your Bruiser. Rolling a 6 to wound and flat out killing your opponent's Crazy killy Character in one round of combat has won me more games than I can count. The Death cheater big name is also useful to lower your opponents "Lucky Wounds" when once per game you make them re-roll all successful rolls to wound against him. 
The Skullmantle / Bloodcleaver Butcher is a devious combination. Not only does the bloodcleaver heal your caster' s wounds for every wound he causes with it but it makes him a more flexible caster. Instead of wasting power dice on Bloodgruel you can use the butcher's kills for more than just combat resolution. Plus you opponent will be devastated to see your butcher that just had 3 wounds fully healed after a devastating round of close combat. Make sure you don't forget that -1 LD for all Psyc. tests! Including to charge and when being charged by this character's unit! 

The Bangstick / Dispell scroll Butcher is a defensive creature at best. The Bangstick is used to determine range and draw out a Dispel die so that your opponent has less to throw at your Gut magic spells. I would use it to harry skirmishers and Fast Cavalry or Ethereal units. In the off chance it goes off that's where the damage will help you the most. Other than that use this butcher to cast Defensive spells on your units to make them extra killy or survivable depending on the situation. Very nice fall back caster.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I run vaguely simailar lists, except mine normally look like this:
Tyrant (tenderiser, greedy fist, wyrdstone necklace, luck gnoblar), butcher (bangstick, scroll), butcher (skullmantle), butcher (siegebreaker), 3 bulls (AHW), 4-5*3 ironguts, 3 yhetees, slavegiant (for fun) and possibly some gnoblars.

I used to use the great skull on the tyrant with a butcher in his unit with 2 gnoblar thiefstones to give him some magic protaction, but I found that having a 4+/5++ save with 1 reroll (and possible regen save) and eating the enemy weapon on any successful saves is great fun.

I dont like using large units of ironguts, a unit of 3 plus a tyrant with magical buffs is normally plenty to beat almost any enemies in combat... the advantage of larger units of ogres is that they'll be outnumbering enemies more easily (and hides characters from cannon shots, even if you lose a lot more wounds per cannon shot) not that they actually manage to kill more. Personally I prefer to have more units on the table then to have stronger units- the more you can outmanouver the enemy the more chance you have of getting a flank charge... and if you get a flank charge with any unit of ironguts then you really should win against pretty much any opponent (except mebbe a fully ranked up unit of swordmasters).


----------

